# March/April 2013 IVF



## septbride

Hi ladies, 

I'm getting geared up for my third IVF w/ICSI cycle in March. I'll be doing a patch protocol this time. Right now I'm waiting for AF, then I start the patch 10 days after ovulation. Any other girls out there getting ready to start a new cycle? 

:flower:


----------



## oneof14

of course I would find you and this thread!


----------



## Sandy83

Hi Sept :hi:

Nice to see that you are about to get started i'm doing FET this month but will be making sure I'm stalking this thread to see how you are getting on. Good Luck 3rd time lucky :hugs: xx


----------



## Chickadeedee

I am looking at starting BC in March (late March :growlmad:) and ER/ET in April!! This will be my first IVF cycle and I am praying for a miracle! :blush:
My DH & I have been trying since July 2011.. He was diagnosed with azoospermia (zero sperm in his ejaculate) in the spring of 2012 had surgery in Oct of 2012 to fix a blockage and retrieve sperm & tissue for freezing. Soooo, unless we get a natural BFP before the end of March, we are starting IVF!! :happydance:


----------



## septbride

Oneof, glad to see you again on this thread...let's make this our lucky one! As you know, I had taken a month off to rest up between cycles, but now I'm getting a bit antsy sitting around waiting for our next cycle to get going. How are you feeling these days? 

Sandy, hi there, nice to see you! Great that you're starting FET! Please join us if you'd like.

Hi Chick, welcome to the world of IVF! That's great news that the doctors were successful in retrieving sperm from your DH. Are your tests all normal? If so, here's hoping IVF will be a quick fix for you! 

Looking forward to cycling with you ladies. 

xx


----------



## oneof14

Yes, this is a lucky 13 thread!! I am getting ansy myself. Im feeling good actually. Working out and trying to keep my mind off anything TTC related, until IVF. 

Chickadee, it is wonderful they were able to retrivel sperm, I hope the 1st time is the charm for you!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello Ladies, can I join you?

I'll be starting long protocol mid March. DP has extremely low numbers so we are IVF + ICSI. Our first cycle in Nov/Dec 2012 was a BFN. Ready to go again now.

Hoping this is a lucky thread for us all :hugs:


----------



## septbride

Hi Pinkie, sorry to hear you had a BFN cycle in Nov/Dec. I did too. Looking forward to our spring cycle. 

Oneof, good call on avoiding TTC stuff while you're waiting. I'm trying to do the same, and am also working out a lot.


----------



## babygames

I wanted to wish all of you luck! I am in limbo waiting for my doc to give us a go for IVF after my next cycle but I can't help but be excited for all of you!


----------



## MoBaby

Hi!nFET in march for me, 5th transfer total. So far, 3/4 transfers gave me a bfp (mc, chemical, mc) so hopefully try #5=baby!!


----------



## Pinkie 33

Is anyone else doing anything in particular to prepare for cycling? I'm trying to cut out caffeine, alcohol and I'm drinking a pint of full fat milk a day (I read that the protein will help the eggs?!).

In IVF #1 we got 27 eggs but only 10 were mature/good enough to use. We ended up with x1 5 day blast (grade B). This time I'll be on different drugs (Menopur instead of Gonal F) and will be stimming a little bit longer. On the plus side, I think the Wellman tablets are working for DP, his count has gone from 6 to 200,000! 

In my last cycle I had horrendous headaches which I could only shift by sleeping them off, painkillers wouldnt touch them. Most days I was ok in the mornings but tired and in pain by afternoon. Did anyone else get this? Trying to plan work around the cycle is a nightmare.

The things us gals have to do :wacko:


----------



## Kokopop

Hi Ladies,

This is my first IVF cycle and I've started my BCPs on Feb 1st but for scheduling purposes I will be on them til March 14th and hopefully start Stims on the 18th. I hope we all get our BFP's this cycle!!


----------



## septbride

Hello ladies! 

Koko, what protocol are you doing? Hope first time is the charm for you! 

Mo, #5 HAS to bring you your sticky bean. You've been through so much! Glad to see you have a plan and are ready to move forward. 

Pinkie, hopefully stimming longer will give your eggs an extra boost. Were you on any Lupron last cycle? I've heard that can cause headaches. I'm not doing any dietary restrictions yet for my upcoming cycle. I quit all alcohol/caffeine, etc. well before my last two cycles, but this time I'm continuing to enjoy everything up until stims start. I am working out a lot, doing weekly acupuncture, and taking all my crazy vitamins (CoQ10, omega3s, etc.), so I hope that helps!


----------



## Pinkie 33

septbride - I was on Buserelin followed by Gonal F. The headaches started a few days after the Buserelin injections started so I think it was that. Fingers crossed this time wont be so bad!

Kokopop - wishing you loads of luck for your first cycle :hugs:

Mobaby - blimey, you've been through the mill. I hope this is a sticky bean for you

oneof14 - I wish I could keep my mind off IVF too! It sort of sneaks up on you and then cant stop thinking about it! My poor dogs have never had so many walks!

Chickadeedee - I hope the surgery has worked and you get a natural BFP in the next couple of months, that would be great 

babygames - hope its not too long a wait to find out whats happening. Its always the hardest part.

:flower:


----------



## Kokopop

Thank you ladies!

Septbride - I am not sure yet hopefully will know by next week. 

Pinkie33 - Thank you! I hope we all get BFP's this cycle.


----------



## Chickadeedee

So nice to have you ladies!!! It helps to have a group going through this at the same time. :hugs:

Pinkie - that is why we have put off IVF - just thinking that maybe somehow we'll get a BFP naturally.... But due to our ages, we are not going to wait longer than April. 
It's officially 44 days until I start the pill & then Stims!

MoBaby - I've been stalking you and your struggles & I am sending massive hugs your way :hugs: :flower:

I haven't made a lot of changes ... Just exercising more because we're headed on a tropical vacation in mid march (another reason we pushed IVF back). I take a prenatal vitamin with a folic acid supplement. Wondering if I should be taking something else????


----------



## septbride

Pinkie, that's too bad about the headaches. :( Hope it doesn't happen again this cycle! That's so cute about your dogs...I bet they're pretty happy about the walk situation! 

Kokopop, that's exciting that you find out your protocol next week. Keep us posted! 

Chickadeedee, I love your profile pic. Where are you going on vacay? We just did the same, went to Mexico for a week to leave all this IVF crap behind. A natural BFP would be amazing. 

Babygames, hope you get the green light soon. There is sooo much waiting involved with all this.

AFM, still waiting on AF. :sleep:

Hi to anyone I missed! xoxo


----------



## babygames

pinkie- I keep wondering if there are more things I should do or not do to prep for all of this. The craziest part seems to be that everyone says being relaxed and destressed is the key... how do you not stress!? :shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

i will be cutting out caffeine soon...now I drink 4 shots of espresso every morning, soda at lunch (3 times week) and coffee in afternoon.... I had completely cut it for months then after the mc I went back full force BUT Its gone very soon. Also, my RE said I could do baby aspirin although I am afraid to b/c of the mixed studies saying it helps and some say it doesnt....I also decided to treat myself like I have MTHFR since my dr didnt test for it and take high dose folate, B6 and B12. The folate and B vitamins will just pee out of you if not needed by your body so there is no harm. Then the aspirin I will take as well. Since the MC are unexplained its the only thing I have!! I updated my journal/blog with the info from the WTF appt on the 5th. So heres to hoping all the changes work!


----------



## Chickadeedee

Maybe I'll up my vitamins... It can't hurt!! I don't drink a lot of coffee, and I don't drink any soda.
MoBaby - did you research what to take online?? I don't know where to start!

Septbride: we're going to Anguilla.. It will be our third time there -- it is amazing :cloud9: we figure it may be our last romantic vacation for a while! :haha:

Well, DH had an appt with his urologist (just a normal checkup) and he came home with a cup saying that he had to do another semen analysis to see if the surgery worked... So this is it!!! We will find out if a natural BFP is even possible :shrug: I am nervous - at least right now I can hope... I think the plan is to do it next week... Eeeekkkkk :wacko:
As far as starting IvF - just 42 more days!!!! :happydance:


----------



## MoBaby

Yes a lot of women get folgard and it's like 2.2 folate 25 b6 and 1000 b12. And my dr said 81 aspirin.


----------



## septbride

Chicka, that's exciting that your DH is doing another SA! Fingers crossed! Oh and Anguilla sounds amazing. Good for you treating yourselves to a nice trip before the IVF madness begins.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies, can I join you?

Were at our IVF seminar on 27th feb then have our consultation within 2 weeks of that to sort out getting started. 

I am already on decapeptyl for endo. I have injections every 4 weeks, next one is due tomorrow. 

It's our first IVF attempt and no idea what drugs etc will be on.

Em xxx


----------



## Chickadeedee

Hi Emily!!! This will be my first IVF as well... All of the meds I keep reading about are so confusing, but I am glad to have the support from this thread!
I feel like I'm in such limbo right now :( but then when I look at the calendar, I see that I actually only have 38 more days!!!!!!!! And, I have been super crampy today, along with a bit of spotting maybe, so may my cycles are getting shorter (normally 31 or 32 days)... If that's the case then maybe AF will come sooner in March and I can start even earlier?!!!!!!???!!!!!

How is everyone else holding up??


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hello Everyone

Welcome Emily :hugs:

I feel a bit the same as you chickadeedee, it seems to be taking forever to come round but actually, its not that long now! I'm due AF on the 22nd Feb which is when I call the clinic to get organised with paperwork and drugs and then starting day 21, so only 4 weeks until the jabbing starts again.

I'm trying to get lots of work done in preperation but I'm a bit worried that I've now taken on too much and it will overlap a bit but hey ho, I'll cope somehow. I suppose the benefit of having done it once is knowing how much I'll be able to do next time.

Its not long now gals... springtime is a fab time of year too, new life/growth. Positive thoughts all round!

:hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies thanks for the welcome :)

Unfortunately been told today that my seminar has been cancelled, so will be put back 2/3 weeks :( gutted.

Em xxx


----------



## MoBaby

Sorry Emily :( I've been delayed another month or so due to my lining being very thick and I haven't ovulated yet (af stuck around for 17 days also) and a huge cyst on my right ovary.. Doc just put me on provera yesterday to get this cyst down and get this lining out so hopefully with next period I can proceed. So hoping April now :(


----------



## Ducktales

hi, am i ok to join, i start long protocol IVF on 4th March, I am doing burselin (probably spelt wrong) injections, then gonal F and then IVF with ICSI.
had my injection training today
looking forward to getting started, though scared!
I asked them if there was anything i could eat/ do to improve my chance, and the nurses said No!!
Anyway, i HATE milk but will be increasing my dairy, eating porridge every day as well as yoghurts and cheese, and upping my egg intake.
I take pregnacare, royal jelly, omega oils and co enzyme q10.

Fingers crossed for us all
xxxx


----------



## Pinkie 33

Hi everyone

How are you all doing? AF has arrived here and I now have my prescription. Just three weeks and we'll be off again.

Hope you are all holding up ok :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

septbride: wanted to congratulate you on your BFP! I saw the other day that you had a natural BFP...when someone said happy 6 weeks I was like I dont remember the transfer :) im so glad this happened for you!!! :)


----------



## septbride

Thanks so much, MoBaby! I'm on pins and needles until we get an ultrasound, but we do feel very lucky and shocked that it could happen naturally after IVF failures! 

Hope everyone is well and best of luck with your upcoming cycles!


----------



## Hopeful425

Starting my first FET. Transfer set for April. It is not a fresh IVF cycle, but FET threads are hard to find. Am I ok here?


----------



## MoBaby

Hi hopeful just read your journal. SO terribly sorry about the loss of your twins. That had to be devastating, Do you think you will only transfer 1 this FET?


----------



## Hopeful425

****TRIGGERs: LOSS & RELIGION MENTIONED****

Thank you. It has been one long, trying road for us. But, I think we are finally ready to try again.

My Embryos were frozen in pairs. So this poses a hard question for my DH and I. We were advised to only transfer one, but we have reservations on this. Our daughters fought so hard to stay alive against all odds. Because of that, we want to give each one of these frosties a chance to fight for life. I can't just thaw them, and if both make it through the thawing discard one. Now, that being said, one may not make it past thawing. So, my DH and I have decided to leave it in God's hands. If both thaw, we will transfer two. 

We've been through so much, that I personally can't make that call. Saying that, I have nothing against anyone who can. That is a personal decision, and you have to do what is right for yourself.


----------



## MoBaby

I'm with you Hopeful! We had 4 frosties, 2 single and 1 pair. We mc one single and plan on using the last single but if it doesn't survive and the two have to be thawed we will go against dr advice and put in 2. We will not waste or risk the chance of refreezeing b/c that has a higher fail rate. It's a life created and I want to give it a chance!!


----------



## Satura

Hello everyone! 

I would like to join your group and share my experience as well. My DH and I have started our 1st IVF in February. I am on the long Lupron protocol and right now I am waiting for D22 to have a blood test and an U/S (March 15th). Hopefully after that my doctor will give me an OK to start Lupron. 

I am really nervous but at the same time I am very excited and can't wait to start stimming! Today I received my meds... a huge pile. I went through all of them to make sure I've got all I need. Turns out I am missing one tiny pill of Estradiol :shrug:..I wonder if this is a big deal. I am surprised that I even noticed that because usually I never count pills that I get at the pharmacy.

I wish everyone GOOD LUCK!! And I will keep you posted! :dust:


----------



## MoBaby

welcome satura...what is D22???


----------



## Satura

MoBaby, I meant day 22. Sorry :blush: I am still learning the right abbreviations..


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, can I join? 
We have fet booked for 26th April, currently down regging. We have 2 frosties together and will be having both put back. With our fresh cycle we had 2 a grade embies put back and only one survived so for me it is natural decision to hopefully have 2 again. Like you said hopeful, if they both thaw I think it's meant to be. I'm not religious but do believe things happen for a reason. Like you though I couldn't tell them to discard one, they're my babies! 
How's everyone feeling at the mo? I'm not really thinking about what might actually happen from this, I think I'm too scared to believe it might actually work!! Is that negative or just self preservation? 
Big hugs all round
Xx


----------



## Kokopop

Hello Everyone!

Septbride - Congrats hon! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!

AFM - I've been MIA from this thread for a while. Taking BCP's was quite boring but I am glad to say that I will be having my baseline ultrasound on Friday (yayy finally some action lol) and hopefully starting stimming soon. So excited!


----------



## Satura

*Kokopop,* I am scheduled for my baseline U/S this Friday, too! I am so excited and can't wait! I hope that the results will be good so I can start Lupron as soon as possible.


----------



## RAFwife

Hi ladies :hi: hoping to join this thread!

We are going through our first IVF at the moment with male factor infertility. I started down regging on Valentine's Day and began stimming 5 days ago. We have a scan tomorrow morning to check how I'm responding - very nervous! Not been keeping so well since I've started the stimms so I'm hoping everything's ok. Estimated egg retrieval is next Friday.

Hope everyone's doing well and getting on well with your cycles :flower:


----------



## surrender

Hello ladies!

Hope I can join this thread as well. Septbride congrats!!!!:baby: so happy for you:happydance: yay!

Hi Mobaby! We were on a thread together in October, it was my first IVF cycle that failed sadly. I didn't think I wanted to go through it again but after a two month break DH and I had a chat and decided to give it another go. We switched doctors and the new doctor did a scan and said my Ovaries are of a 30 year old woman (I am 41) and the reason why our 3 grade A 5 day blasts didn't stick could be because I have scar tissue in my uterus. So I got an hysteroscopy last Tuesday to remove the scar tissue and am getting a lupron shot on Saturday. I start my stimms on day 2 of my AF which should be around the March 19 or 20. Also if we have more than 3 5 day blasts we will do the PGD test to see which ones are normal before transferring. Acoording to this Dr. I have a 60% chance. Praying it works this time for all of us.:dust:


----------



## MoBaby

Hi Surrender!! GL!! Sounds like an excellent plan!! I have 3 frosties left and if I dont have 1 take home baby by then then I am switching clinincs!! We should be transferring around the same time it sounds like :)


----------



## Hopeful425

MoBaby, hopefully you won't have to switch!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Lades - 

Can I join? I will be starting my BCPs on Monday for 21 days. This is my first IVF and I am so nervous about so many things. Sometimes I don't feel ready for this, but I am ready to be pregnant.


----------



## captainj1

Hi everyone, can I join too? I'm going to be starting antagonist protocol on around 10th April assuming I don't manage a natural BFP on my march cycle.... Been TTC for 22 cycles now so not hopeful of that but feeling positive about IVF. It will be my first IVF, DS was conceived naturally and i feel very blessed to have him. Good luck and :babydust: to everyone xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome captain...what is the antagonist protocol?


----------



## Satura

Welcome everyone!!!

I have a quick update. I had my blood work done this morning and I am starting Lupron tomorrow!! Yay!! Every morning 10 units for a week. On 3/25 I will come back to the clinic for another blood work and U/S and if everything looks good I can start stims on 3/26..I can't wait!

Is anybody else doing long Lupron protocol?


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi ladies, can I join as well? We are doing our first cycle if IVF/ICSI (also male factor infertility) 

I had Egg Collection back on 1st Feb, they collected 25 eggs (19 mature) 16 fertilised and we ended up with 5 Blastocycsts which is great.

The bummer was I got OHSS so I had to wait 2 weeks until my period then another full cycle for my next period to let my ovaries rest. Its been 6 weeks but my period finally came yesterday (1st time I've been happy to see it in a long time)

Had a blood test today then another blood test next Thursday, not too sure what the next step will be after that guessing transfer will be in about two weeks ?

Anyone else doing a natural cycle?


----------



## captainj1

ttcbaby117 said:


> welcome captain...what is the antagonist protocol?

It's basically short ivf where there is no downregging so less drugs involved, the injections are just stims and ovulation suppressants from what I understand, it's supposed to be easier in terms of side effects. Injections from CD2 til about CD10-13 and then EC, I'm aiming to transfer 1 or 2 day5 blastocysts. So I should be in the waiting phase in early May.

It's the only protocol my consultant does and he has great results with it. 

X


----------



## ttcbaby117

captainj1 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> welcome captain...what is the antagonist protocol?
> 
> It's basically short ivf where there is no downregging so less drugs involved, the injections are just stims and ovulation suppressants from what I understand, it's supposed to be easier in terms of side effects. Injections from CD2 til about CD10-13 and then EC, I'm aiming to transfer 1 or 2 day5 blastocysts. So I should be in the waiting phase in early May.
> 
> It's the only protocol my consultant does and he has great results with it.
> 
> XClick to expand...

Thanks for the explanation. It seems I am on the as e protocol, I just checked. I will start with bcps though. Glad to hear your Dr recommends it too.


----------



## surrender

Welcome new ladies!
Mobaby that's awesome we are on a similar time frame. Hopefully it will work for us this time. Fingers and toes crossed! 

Satura, I got a lupron shot on Saturday. I don't think I am getting anymore lupron shots or at least I don't think so. I should be starting my stimms in the next 4 or 5 days depending on when I get AF. How are you feeling?


----------



## Satura

*Surrender*, I will be on Lupron shots for another week unless I start AF earlier. My first shot wasn't bad at all, my DH did it for me while I was looking out the window. It was quick and didn't really hurt, and so far I don't have any side effects which is good, I guess. I think I will start stims around the same time as you, maybe a little later..I hope that this is it, it's our cycle and it will work for all of us this time!!! :hugs:


----------



## surrender

Satura said:


> *Surrender*, I will be on Lupron shots for another week unless I start AF earlier. My first shot wasn't bad at all, my DH did it for me while I was looking out the window. It was quick and didn't really hurt, and so far I don't have any side effects which is good, I guess. I think I will start stims around the same time as you, maybe a little later..I hope that this is it, it's our cycle and it will work for all of us this time!!! :hugs:

Glad you are doing well on the lupron I have read some horror stories regrading side effects. I have to say I got one shot and I feel out of it. Everytime I stand up after sitting I almost black out for a minute and my balance is off. I am happy I don't have to take more of these shots! Praying for this cycle to end in tears of joy and success God willing. I am so grateful for a place like this where we can share in each others journey and not feel alone during this very challenging time. Love and hugs xoxo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies - well downregging starts today! BCPs for 14 days and not 21 which is what I originally thought.


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Hello ladies can i join too pls....this is my first time going through ivf/icsi i am starting the long day 21 protocol so i start on my cd21 which is the 30th of march with buserelin injections....im excited but scared too be nice going through this with u ladies :thumbup:


----------



## surrender

Welcome trolley!! It's great to have support through this journey that is so different for us women the men have no clue. No matter how supportive they are they will never understand what we go through ;) xoxo


----------



## Mrs G

Hope everyone's doing ok. 
Trolley, I'm on buserelin too, have you sussed out the injections yet? 
X


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome trolley!

AFM - I have to start 5 days of antibiotics...actually me and the DH do then he has to do a sperm culture. Anyone else have to do this?


----------



## Mrs G

I've not heard of taking antibiotics? Every place seems to do different things! X


----------



## joeys3453

:hi: ladies we are set to do our first ivf/icsi in april 8th that week. I do the trial test first on march 22nd and then stop taking bcp on march 24th. Then do our first u/s and blood draw and start taking our first meds on march 29th. Then after that they said will determine on how my body reacts to determine when the next appointment will be. I have had about 12 IUI's before this that all failed and the cycle that we did nothing we actually got our first ever bfp but the hcg never went up after the first blood draw and it never evolved from there:cry: I guess that is good to know at least our bodies work. So any advice anyone can give me would be helpful on staying calm through out all of this.:dohh:

Also we have to drive 2 1/2 hours one way every dr appointment. Plus just found out that 3 people i play sports with are pregnant. I feel bad for not being to excited for them but i am happy for them!:dohh:

thanks for letting me join in with you guys!


----------



## Hopeful425

My RE always does antibiotics. He said he does them every IVF/FET to minimize getting a UTI from transfer. UTIs could result in a mc for an otherwise healthy implant.


----------



## ttcbaby117

joey - we are on roughly the same cycle...I start stimming on April 8th!

Hopeful - thanks so much for letting me know...that helps to know that I am not the only one who has to do this.

Ali - In the past I was on gonal F....So I would say yes. I don't know what meds the dr is giving me for my IVF, I wont find out till I get over there on Apirl 8th.


AFM - I got my blood work back today....which was on cd4

FSH - 4.6
E2 - 47.6
LH - 4.1

I hope those numbers are ok because I already started down regging.


----------



## joeys3453

ttcbaby117 :hi: that is great to hear we can compair!  i start my meds on the 29th and then every 2 or 3 days i have to go in and get checked through u/s and blood draws.:dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yep that is roughly what I will be doing but I start a bit later than you. We are IVF cycle buddies!!!! Do you have your list of meds already?


----------



## joeys3453

ttcbaby117 said:


> Yep that is roughly what I will be doing but I start a bit later than you. We are IVF cycle buddies!!!! Do you have your list of meds already?

oh awesome that is great. Yeah i was given the list back in january when we met with the dr. and i actually just got all my meds shipped to my house yesterday. a little overwhelming seeing all the boxes and needles and all that stuff:dohh: what about you?


----------



## ttcbaby117

No I don't know what I am taking yet. I will find out when I get over to Miami. I don't live in the US but am going there for IVF. I will be getting there the day my stimming is set to start!


----------



## Kokopop

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing fine!

Satura - are you still doing the Lupron shots?

ttcbaby117 - i also had to take antibiotics on the day i started my stims.

AFM - i started stims (Gonal-f) on Monday (18th) so i guess i am also on the antagonist protocal. I was a bit worried about giving myself the shots but surprisingly they are painless! however i do hear gonal-f are pretty easy compared to Cetrotide which is on my list so not looking forward that.


----------



## joeys3453

ttcbaby117 said:


> No I don't know what I am taking yet. I will find out when I get over to Miami. I don't live in the US but am going there for IVF. I will be getting there the day my stimming is set to start!

Oh i see how exciting. I live in north dakota and only place in the state that is covered by insurance is about 2 1/2 hours away. They have me on bravelle and menopur? i believe i start that on next friday


----------



## ttcbaby117

Koko - yep sounds like the antagonist protocol...that is the one I am on also! So it seems we might be on the same meds. You will have to let me know all about your s/e if any!

Joey - That's a long haul...will you be overnighting close by after your ER. I know some women do that.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah we are planning to stay the night the day before they take the eggies and the day before and after they put 2 in. but just heard on the news that fargo is supposed to have 1 of the worst floods. they flood every year and there is a chance it is supposed to crest the week we go down to do all of this. So not really sure what we will do. Plus for our trip tomorrow just found out that it is supposed to snow tonight/tomorrow. so hope the roads will be good.:dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ugh....weather is truly getting in the way! Sorry to hear that!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks it does suck. nothing like havng such an improtant procedure planned and then one of the biggest floods has to start right around that same time. nothing like the weather.com webiste having a nice article on it haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

so what is a back up plan? is there one if there is a flood?


----------



## joeys3453

we will find out tomorrow we are going down to do our trail run. so we will talk to them about it at that point. they better have a back up plan and not tell us oh we will have to wait till next month. :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah I agree! Let us know what they say!


----------



## joeys3453

yes i will for sure. i just hope it all works out and doesn't stress me over all the weather problems because this is the best time for hd and i to get this all done with the travel and work.:dohh:


----------



## Trolley_Dolly

Mrs G said:


> Hope everyone's doing ok.
> Trolley, I'm on buserelin too, have you sussed out the injections yet?
> X

Hi ladies thank you for your warm welcome its really nice.....Mrs G i dont have my medication yet....hoping it comes next week should be starting my first injection on the 30th....very nervous doing it for the 1st time eeek.


----------



## Satura

*Kokopop*, YAY!!! I am glad you have started stimming!! I am still on Lupron till 3/25. I am hoping to start stimming on Tuesday (2/26). When is your next U/S?


----------



## Kokopop

ttcbaby117 said:


> Koko - yep sounds like the antagonist protocol...that is the one I am on also! So it seems we might be on the same meds. You will have to let me know all about your s/e if any!
> 
> Joey - That's a long haul...will you be overnighting close by after your ER. I know some women do that.

ttc - the only side effects so far is that I am really bloated..yikes!! my pants are rather snug and looks like i have a little pooch lol. But i must say its going pretty well. Started the Cetrotide shots on Fri and boy do they itch!!


----------



## Kokopop

Satura said:


> *Kokopop*, YAY!!! I am glad you have started stimming!! I am still on Lupron till 3/25. I am hoping to start stimming on Tuesday (2/26). When is your next U/S?

Satura - Well i had my first ultrasound on the 20th and then started having them everyday after that plus having my blood drawn too everyday...i used to be afraid of needles but IVF done knocked out that fear real fast :haha:. ER might be on Wed but will know for sure Mon when i go for my ultasound. How are you feeling? Only a few more days left until you start stimming!:happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies hope you are all doing well. Ok i have a problem we went to fargo for our trial run and have to go this friday for the baseline appointment. but they are predicting one of the top 5 floods for fargo and our dr office is right along the river. a few years ago they were told to leave and had to do the procedures down in sioux falls sd. well that is about 8 hours from our house. fargo is only 2 1/2. that is just one way. so as of right now we would be able to do all our monitoring there but the week that they need to take the follicles and put them back sound like it might be in sioux falls. the dr said not to worry about it but to be honest hd and i are worried about it because first that is one heck of a drive and also the money do we stay over or drive back in 3 days kind of thing and then is that to long for me to be in a car afterwards?:cry::cry: i so don't know what to do and this feels like it is adding stress and i don't want that either. I swear this happens to us all the time. why can't this be the easy part you know!:shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

joey - if its for ER or ET I would stay overnight for sure.....but that is just me. I just wouldn't want to make a long drive if I wasn't feeling wel!

Koko - thanks for letting me know. I believe I have heard that if you ice the area before your inject the Centrocide then it isn't that bad.....but who knows. Le t me know if it helps.

AFM - I am having my endometrial scratch done tomorrow, my dr said it might help with implantation if done during the prep cycle prior to IVF....so I do hope it doesn't hurt to much and that I get through it alright! Wish me luck!


----------



## joeys3453

ttcbaby117 said:


> joey - if its for ER or ET I would stay overnight for sure.....but that is just me. I just wouldn't want to make a long drive if I wasn't feeling wel!
> 
> Koko - thanks for letting me know. I believe I have heard that if you ice the area before your inject the Centrocide then it isn't that bad.....but who knows. Le t me know if it helps.
> 
> AFM - I am having my endometrial scratch done tomorrow, my dr said it might help with implantation if done during the prep cycle prior to IVF....so I do hope it doesn't hurt to much and that I get through it alright! Wish me luck!

ttcbaby - well we would probably have to stay over night before all of it for either just to get down there and for the ET i would stay for sure one night because that is what the dr said. so just hope that it is a slow snow melt.:shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I hope so too!


----------



## Satura

*Kokopop, *I had my BW and U/S on Monday..The results are normal but I haven't had my period yet so now I have to wait for my AF to arrive..I so hoped to start stimming today. Oh well..hopefully AF arrives soon! 

*ttcbaby117, * how you are feeling after the procedure? I hope all went well and it wasn't painful! I have never heard about it but I really hope it will help you with implantation during your IVF cycle.


----------



## joeys3453

ttcbaby117 hope you are doing good!:hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

so i am kind of freaking out found out my insurance for max lifetime infertility benefits is based off of what insurance company pays now what we pay. so before my meds it was at 7400 and after the meds it went up to 11k. SO i have about 8k left to use for infertility and i am afraid we will go over with our procedure. i don't know what to do and i don't want to tell hd because he will flip a lid. :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

That is for worrying about me ladies.


The procedure went well. While she was in there she did a saline ultrasound first to make sure my uterus looked OK...which it did. I have a tiled uterus and cervix so getting the catheter in for the saline WS the worse part. Once that was done she thread in another date other and did the scrap, which was intense for about 10 seconds and then it was done. All in all...worth it if it leads to my BFP  

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## joeys3453

well i started my meds on friday 3 bottles of bravelle and 1 of menopur a night. so far the actual shot doesn't really hurt it is the after affects that get me kind of gutted. I am not sure if it is normal but i feel really tired and bloated and i swear if i get up to walk and then sit down i feel like my ovaries are flaring up! :dohh:


----------



## HOPEFUL820

Hi, can i join?
I've been on Lupron since 3/12 .10ml, then from 3/25 .5ml, Started bravelle 225(3 vials) on 3/31 until 4/4. BW and U/s on 4/5. I have no clue whats next. My side effects from the Lupron have been headaches, sometimes severe, and just tiredness.


----------



## Kokopop

Hi Ladies!

Sorry been MIA lately.

Satura- hope AF has finally arrived and you have started stimming!

TTC - glad the procedure went well and everything looks great. Hoping you get your BFP this cycle :thumbup:

Joey - oh yes the bloating and tiredness are common side effects and unfortunately bloating feeling doesn't go away for a while. What protocol are you on again?

Welcome Hopeful!

AFM - had my ER on the 28th Mar and they got 13 eggs. Out of the 13 only 10 were mature and they went ahead and ICSI them, 7 fertilized and we got a call today to let us know that all 7 embryos made it to blastocyst :happydance:. So we are going in tomorrow morning for ET!! Yay!!:happydance::happydance: So thankful.


----------



## Kokopop

ttcbaby117 said:


> joey - if its for ER or ET I would stay overnight for sure.....but that is just me. I just wouldn't want to make a long drive if I wasn't feeling wel!
> 
> Koko - thanks for letting me know. I believe I have heard that if you ice the area before your inject the Centrocide then it isn't that bad.....but who knows. Le t me know if it helps.
> 
> AFM - I am having my endometrial scratch done tomorrow, my dr said it might help with implantation if done during the prep cycle prior to IVF....so I do hope it doesn't hurt to much and that I get through it alright! Wish me luck!

Oh forgot to mention this earlier but icing the area worked really well! Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

KOKO -thats awesome....congrats hun, let us know how everything goes tomorrow. 

Joey - sorry to hear of your discomfort. When do you go back to see your Dr?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kokopop said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> joey - if its for ER or ET I would stay overnight for sure.....but that is just me. I just wouldn't want to make a long drive if I wasn't feeling wel!
> 
> Koko - thanks for letting me know. I believe I have heard that if you ice the area before your inject the Centrocide then it isn't that bad.....but who knows. Le t me know if it helps.
> 
> AFM - I am having my endometrial scratch done tomorrow, my dr said it might help with implantation if done during the prep cycle prior to IVF....so I do hope it doesn't hurt to much and that I get through it alright! Wish me luck!
> 
> Oh forgot to mention this earlier but icing the area worked really well! Thanks for the tip!!Click to expand...

Oh good I'm glad it worked......will they give you Valium or anything for the et?


----------



## Kokopop

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kokopop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> joey - if its for ER or ET I would stay overnight for sure.....but that is just me. I just wouldn't want to make a long drive if I wasn't feeling wel!
> 
> Koko - thanks for letting me know. I believe I have heard that if you ice the area before your inject the Centrocide then it isn't that bad.....but who knows. Le t me know if it helps.
> 
> AFM - I am having my endometrial scratch done tomorrow, my dr said it might help with implantation if done during the prep cycle prior to IVF....so I do hope it doesn't hurt to much and that I get through it alright! Wish me luck!
> 
> Oh forgot to mention this earlier but icing the area worked really well! Thanks for the tip!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh good I'm glad it worked......will they give you Valium or anything for the et?Click to expand...

I am not sure but I hope so lol! I am such a wuss when it comes to pain.


----------



## ttcbaby117

It shouldn't hurt from what I read but it is best if you are relaxed.


----------



## joeys3453

Kokopop said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Sorry been MIA lately.
> 
> Satura- hope AF has finally arrived and you have started stimming!
> 
> TTC - glad the procedure went well and everything looks great. Hoping you get your BFP this cycle :thumbup:
> 
> Joey - oh yes the bloating and tiredness are common side effects and unfortunately bloating feeling doesn't go away for a while. What protocol are you on again?
> 
> Welcome Hopeful!
> 
> AFM - had my ER on the 28th Mar and they got 13 eggs. Out of the 13 only 10 were mature and they went ahead and ICSI them, 7 fertilized and we got a call today to let us know that all 7 embryos made it to blastocyst :happydance:. So we are going in tomorrow morning for ET!! Yay!!:happydance::happydance: So thankful.

yeah that is what i figured. well my period finally stopped so that is a good thing. Now i don't have as many cramps from that so that is good. we go on thursday to fargo to see the dr as my hd says for a 5 min appointment we drive 5 hours haha:dohh: i say it will all be worth it in the end. I am on 225 bravelle and 150 menopur. The shots don't actually hurt it is usually the stinging afterwards from the meds for like a few min and then it is fine. 
How awesome about 7 embryos blastocyst! your dr should give you a prescription to fill for the valium. We got ours already so i just have to take it like an hour before the procedure to relax your body they said.:shrug:



ttcbaby117 said:


> KOKO -thats awesome....congrats hun, let us know how everything goes tomorrow.
> 
> Joey - sorry to hear of your discomfort. When do you go back to see your Dr?

thanks ttc! how are you doing? i go back on thursday can't believe how fast it is coming. it is like you wait for so long and now it is hear and so far the flood part is staying away the weather is still cool and the snow isn't melting to fast so that is a real plus for us.:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Im doing ok....I am just waiting to start stiming on Monday! I have been having fear and excitement all at once if that makes sense. Just to think I will be pregnant soon is justa miracle!


----------



## Kokopop

Joey - it's great that the weather is holding up I hope it stays that way. Lol your hubby is cracking me up however like you said it will definently be worth it once you have your :baby: do you have an idea when you will have your ER?

TTC - Yay for Monday! Imagine this time next week you will be a pro at injecting yourself! I recall you mentioning that you are doing IVF in Miami. Did you stay there after your endometrial scratch or do you flight out again over the weekend?

AFM - the ET went well yesterday. We transferred 2 blast and freezed the rest. Had to drink 1 liter of water before the procedure as my bladder had to be full during the transfer yikes! So asked the nurse if there is any painkillers that I take beforehand and she looked at me like m on crack....then proceeded to tell me that its a painless procedure so they don't give out painkillers for ET. By that time I was convinced that since my bladder was so full if there is pain then I might not feel it since I will be so focused on not to wee:wacko: Anyhow to be honest it will really was a painless procedure, there is some discomfort but not painful at all! So I guess I am officially PUPO!! Yay.


----------



## joeys3453

Kokopop said:


> Joey - it's great that the weather is holding up I hope it stays that way. Lol your hubby is cracking me up however like you said it will definently be worth it once you have your :baby: do you have an idea when you will have your ER?
> 
> TTC - Yay for Monday! Imagine this time next week you will be a pro at injecting yourself! I recall you mentioning that you are doing IVF in Miami. Did you stay there after your endometrial scratch or do you flight out again over the weekend?
> 
> AFM - the ET went well yesterday. We transferred 2 blast and freezed the rest. Had to drink 1 liter of water before the procedure as my bladder had to be full during the transfer yikes! So asked the nurse if there is any painkillers that I take beforehand and she looked at me like m on crack....then proceeded to tell me that its a painless procedure so they don't give out painkillers for ET. By that time I was convinced that since my bladder was so full if there is pain then I might not feel it since I will be so focused on not to wee:wacko: Anyhow to be honest it will really was a painless procedure, there is some discomfort but not painful at all! So I guess I am officially PUPO!! Yay.

koko yes he cracks me up on some of the things he says bue i think he doesn't know any different and doesn't talk to anyone to get these feelings out.:shrug: so we go tomorrow for the u/s and blood work so they will tell us where they are thinking we are at. i am not sure how many follies i have or how big the ones i have are. i hope i have good ones. 

that is weird that they wouldn't give you something to relax your insides not you for the procedure but i guess every where is different. I just hope it all works. what was the blast 3 or 5 day? also did they give you a grading on them?:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Koko - Yipee for being PUPO!!!!!!! I am concerned about the ET also because I have a tilted cervix and uterus so I am sure it would help if I was relaxed. I might ask for a valium or something. I only flew over for the endo scratch and will head over on Monday to start stimming.

I do hope I will get to start on Monday as my DH sperm culture came back positive for bacteria.....so I am awaiting word from my RE how to proceed.


----------



## joeys3453

ttc i hope everything works out just great.

so just got back yesterday from our u/s and blood and right now this is what they said Your right ovary has follicle(s) measuring: 15,15,14,13,13,12,10,5 mm. Your left ovary has follicle(s) measuring: 14,14,13,13,12,12,8 mm. 
Your endometrial lining was 9 mm. 
so i believe this is good news. they lowered my meds last night and i am taking ganirelix so i don't ovulate. we go tomorrow for another u/s and blood and will determine if we are doing the axpersation(sp) of taking all the follies on monday or tuesday. how exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Joey - that is an amazing response...how many days have your been stimming now? I believe my dr is shooting to get about 8-10 follicles so you can see you are above that right now!


----------



## Kokopop

Woohoo Joey that's is great news! :hugs: They are growing beautifully you will definently trigger next week! To answer your question we did a 5dt grade AA.

ttc - have you heard back from the RE? I hope it's nothing serious and something that can be treated with antibiotics hopefully while you stim. That way by the time ER rolls up the bacteria wldve cleared up. Keep us posted hon :hugs:.

Satura - hope you good! 

AFM - it's really hard not to symptom watch during the 2WW but I am determined not to obsess (yeah right :haha:) I'll try anyway. Beta is on the 12th eek!


----------



## MoBaby

the 12th is so close!!! 
Joey your results sound great. GL! 
TTC I hope they can figure out why there is bacteria is in DH sample and how to fix it. Probably antibiotics to treat it. Did they say if it would set you back? I would think they would want a repeat SA after antibiotics are complete to make sure its gone. 

I have lining check on Monday and FET around april 23rd...There is a 1 week delay due to the lab closing but the clinic is controlling my cycle now so they said the delay should not mess anything up.


----------



## joeys3453

Kokopop said:


> Woohoo Joey that's is great news! :hugs: They are growing beautifully you will definently trigger next week! To answer your question we did a 5dt grade AA.

yes i think i have responded pretty well to the meds and actually haven't felt to bad through out all of it. yes we did trigger last night and go in tomorrow morning for the retreval so what does the AA stand for again?:dohh:



MoBaby said:


> the 12th is so close!!!
> Joey your results sound great. GL!
> TTC I hope they can figure out why there is bacteria is in DH sample and how to fix it. Probably antibiotics to treat it. Did they say if it would set you back? I would think they would want a repeat SA after antibiotics are complete to make sure its gone.
> 
> I have lining check on Monday and FET around april 23rd...There is a 1 week delay due to the lab closing but the clinic is controlling my cycle now so they said the delay should not mess anything up.

mo thanks!:hugs: how are you doing?




ttcbaby117 said:


> Joey - that is an amazing response...how many days have your been stimming now? I believe my dr is shooting to get about 8-10 follicles so you can see you are above that right now!

ttc i am so happy that it is all going well and also about the river staying down also. so do you start stimming today?:happydance:
we started stimming on march 29th so it would 10 days we did. We did the trigger last night. We went on sat for the u/s and blood and this is what they said about the sizes:
your right ovary has follicles that measure 21,19,18,15,15,14,14,13mm, and your left ovary has follicles that measure 17,17,16,15,15,14,14mm. Your uterine lining is 10mm. Today your Estradiol level was 1314

so i believe this is all looking really good just worried what if the ones that are big get to big and the egg quality is not as good anymore because those sizes were on sat.:shrug:


----------



## Kokopop

Joey - how did ER go? How many eggs did they get? Hope you are resting up. Well I honestly didn't know what AA stands and I didn't ask as we were given this news right before we went in for the transfer. We were told that they are putting back in the best 2 and the both of them were starting to hatch. However I googled and apparently this is what it means

"Fragmentation is when parts of an individual cell(s) in the embryo break apart or "fragment" and appear as small fragments or "blebs" within the embryo. In Arizona Center for Fertility Studies experience, the degree of fragmentation is directly related to the overall quality of the embryo. If an embryo has no fragmentation it is scored an A, if the embryo has less than or equal to 10% fragmentation it is scored a B. Embryos with a greater percentage of fragmentation are scored C or D. Generally, when embryo fragmentation is scored A or B, it is considered to be a very good embryo and suitable for transfer. C scored embryos can be transferred but statistically result in lower pregnancy rates. At Arizona Center for Fertility Studies, if an embryo is scored with D fragmentation, it is not recommended for transfer or cryopreservation. It is put back in culture (as Arizona Center for Fertility Studies always does), and experience shows that these embryos begin to degenerate over the next day or so."


----------



## Kokopop

Mo baby - how did your appt go on Mon?

ttc - did you hear back from the Dr in regards to the sperm sample? Were you able to start stimming on Mon?


----------



## MoBaby

Hey all. My lining check was good. Lining between 10-11mm and they want to see above 8mm (I was 7.5mm last transfer and I did get BFP) and no more abnormal tissue or anything abnormal. They checked the blood flow to my uterus since I have an abnormality and the dr thought i may have a blood flow issue but blood flow was perfect. I am scheduled for FET on April 24th. Usually it would be the week after the lining scan but the clinics IVF lab is down (they get yearly inspections or something like that) and they cant do a transfer during that week. It opens back up the week of the 22nd and the soonest the RE is available is April 24th at 230. The RE nurse said since they are controlling my cycle the lining should not get too think and waiting another week wont affect anything. So I stay on the estrace and then I start the PIO shots on April 19th. I did get my thyroid checked but I havent heard if it was normal or not.


----------



## oneof14

Mo, thanks great news and great lining!!! You'll be pupo before you know it. How many are you going to transfer?


----------



## MoBaby

Just 1. I'm too high risk for twins apparently. If the single does make it then the two will be thawed and I'll do both since they are strong but not as strong.


----------



## joeys3453

Kokopop said:


> Joey - how did ER go? How many eggs did they get? Hope you are resting up. Well I honestly didn't know what AA stands and I didn't ask as we were given this news right before we went in for the transfer. We were told that they are putting back in the best 2 and the both of them were starting to hatch. However I googled and apparently this is what it means

well hello sorry i wasn't on the computer at all yesterday. the ER went well. from what hd told me they said out of the 15 follies they got 13 eggs. :happydance: so that is great news they told us we should know more tomorrow on if we are going to do a day 3 or day 5 transfer. I was pretty out of it after they woke me from the anesthia and started crying:dohh: plus if felt nausous i think it was just a bunch of emotions but they did have to put a stitch in because they got me with the needle or something like that. i wasn't fully awake when they were talking or i should say can remember:dohh: did our first injection with the oil last night. it wasn't as bad as i thought the oil just is really hard to get out.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Joey i am glad that all went well and that is a nice amount of eggs! rest up hun and just take it easy....drink plenty of electrolytes and increase your protein as that will help you feel better.

Koko - Basically the RE said there is no way of know if it is bacteria in the semen or from the skin and to be cautious so he is taking some antibiotics.

afm -My cycle has been postponed because of a 2 cm cyst they found the day i should have stared stimming. It seems my body was trying to ovulate while on BCPs and it caused the cyst. So my dr gave me some pills to take for 10 days. I will be flying home today and go into my obgyn next wednesday to see if the pills worked. IF they did then I will be coming back to florida to start stimming on the 22nd.


----------



## joeys3453

well i just got a call from the dr office and they said all 13 eggs were mature and out of the 13 10 fertilized so we are doing the day 5 transfer. :happydance: i am so happy and glad they are doing well!!!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

AHHHH Joey that is awesome news! How are you feeling?


----------



## joeys3453

i am feeling pretty good besides still having some cramps but they said i will for a few days. so just going to take it lightely and not do much. trying to eat a little healthier but sometimes crave my donuts or pizza stuff like that. does anyone knwo what i should and shouldn't be eating to help with implantation and if we get our bfp to stick?:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Great news Joey!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I have heard of pineapple core for implantation and brazil nuts but I don't think any of it is proven!


----------



## everhopeful

Joey that's a great fert report!! Not long till you have your embies back on board!!
Xx


----------



## joeys3453

everhopeful - thanks yes we go to fargo tomorrow because of the weather and all the snow we are going early and not dealing with not making it there. Then the transfer on the 14th. I see yours is coming up tomorrow??? how many are you doing?

ttc - yes i heard that also i did try that one time with my iui and it didn't work so i ha:shrug:ven't done it since. plus we will be out of town a few days after and don't have that stuff with me. I will have to try just to relax and hope it happens on its own without any extra special foods!


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep I agree....I think the biggest thing it so relax and done over extend yourself! Have you heard anymore about your lil embies?


----------



## joeys3453

yeah i plan on coming back to the hotel and laying around the whole day then the next day we are going to try to drive back unless the roads are to bad then when i get home going to just lay around for the next day and then wed go to work. so it will be nice to just lay around read some books and watch some movies or tv. :shrug::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Great plan...watch and read comedies also! Studies have shown that it helps with implantation.


----------



## joeys3453

that is good to know because i like to watch scary movies not really sure why! :dohh: but i will have my ipad with and we can watch hbo go so hubby can watch his own stuff if he doesn't want to watch mine. Plus i am just finishing my 50 shades of grey! good book!:happydance::blush: and going to get a good uplifting book to read!


----------



## ttcbaby117

great idea!!!!


----------



## Kokopop

ttc- sorry to hear that your cycle got postponed. I hope that by the time you fly back to Maimi the cyst would have disappeared by then. Did the Dr give you meds to help shrink the cyst and suppress ovulation??

Joey - that is great fert news!! Imagine tomorrow you will be PUPO :happydance:!! How many are you transferring?

ever - Congrats on the BFP! I hope you have a H&H 9mths.

AFM - well.....I had my first beta yesterday and the results came back 859.6! I can't believe we did it! After trying for 4yrs without a BFP we finally pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance: God is great! I am still in shock. I am so thankful.

:dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes I am on Aygestin which is also a down reg med.....so I go into my OBGYN here to see if the cyst is gone. I am praying it is as I am so ready to be pregnant!


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies so just finished the transfer. We transferred two and they said they were super blastocyst:shrug: everything went really smooth just laying and relaxing now. Here is a picture of the two little embryos.:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kokopop

joeys3453 said:


> Hi ladies so just finished the transfer. We transferred two and they said they were super blastocyst:shrug: everything went really smooth just laying and relaxing now. Here is a picture of the two little embryos.:happydance:

Good looking embryo's! Congrats Joey you are now officially PUPO :happydance: :hugs:. I hope they both stick!! When is your beta?


----------



## captainj1

hi girls!

Congrats to ever and koko on your BFPs! Fantastic news. let's hope there are many more joining you very soon!

i'm starting my stimming tomorrow as full AF arrived today. Should be doing ER on around 27-29th and hopefully ET 5 days later. Bit nervous but glad to finally be starting. x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Joey those are beauties!!!!! How was the ET? How are you feeling?


----------



## joeys3453

Kokopop said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies so just finished the transfer. We transferred two and they said they were super blastocyst:shrug: everything went really smooth just laying and relaxing now. Here is a picture of the two little embryos.:happydance:
> 
> Good looking embryo's! Congrats Joey you are now officially PUPO :happydance: :hugs:. I hope they both stick!! When is your beta?Click to expand...

What 


ttcbaby117 said:


> Joey those are beauties!!!!! How was the ET? How are you feeling?

What does pupo mean? Beta is 4-23 so next Tuesday. I can't wait. I am feeling pretty good besides bloated. Et went good didn't hurt or anything I think the Valium helped.


----------



## ttcbaby117

PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise  ....glad to hear it went well. I asked my re about Valium and she said they don't prescribe it for ET unless it looks like it would be a tough transfer.


----------



## Kokopop

captainj1 said:


> hi girls!
> 
> Congrats to ever and koko on your BFPs! Fantastic news. let's hope there are many more joining you very soon!
> 
> i'm starting my stimming tomorrow as full AF arrived today. Should be doing ER on around 27-29th and hopefully ET 5 days later. Bit nervous but glad to finally be starting. x

Thanks Captain ( was tempted to say aye aye captain :haha: ). I found once you start stimming time just flies by and the next thing you it's ER day. Do you know what protocol you on?


----------



## ttcbaby117

KOKO - I do hope you are right. I feel like I am in purgatory right now waiting to start stimming!


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies how r u doing? I have a question for u ladies that have already did Ivf. So this is two days after Ivf and my stomach feels tight and at times when I cough or sneeze a pain right above my pubic bone is that normal?


----------



## joeys3453

So my progesterone is 96.7 and estrodial is 1201 not sure if this good or not.:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

Those numbers are good joey! 

I am scheduled for transfer saturday now! 4 days away! I ended up ovulating on my own despite being on meds to prevent it...so I went into the clinic and everything was right on track to do a natural FET on saturday! Just gave myself and IM shot of HCG 5000U. DH wasn't here and it really Wasnt bad at all. I do another friday and another on sunday :) then all done with shots! No PIO!


----------



## Kokopop

ttcbaby117 said:


> KOKO - I do hope you are right. I feel like I am in purgatory right now waiting to start stimming!

I think once you start stimming there is a lot of activity going on eg ultrasounds, blood test's etc However waiting is the worst and you will hate it even more once you are in the 2WW.


----------



## joeys3453

koko congrats you are at 5 weeks already. do you feel any different?:hugs:


----------



## Kokopop

joeys3453 said:


> koko congrats you are at 5 weeks already. do you feel any different?:hugs:

It just feels so surreal! I think it will sink in once I go in for an ultrasound lol. But apart from feeling exhausted, abdominal cramps, constipated, being bloated and gassy :haha:I feel great it just assures me that our bean is snuggling in.

How are you feeling? Are you planning on testing before your Beta?


----------



## joeys3453

Kokopop said:


> It just feels so surreal! I think it will sink in once I go in for an ultrasound lol. But apart from feeling exhausted, abdominal cramps, constipated, being bloated and gassy :haha:I feel great it just assures me that our bean is snuggling in.
> 
> How are you feeling? Are you planning on testing before your Beta?

oh that is so great to hear! i would be so excited for that. when is the u/s again? so were those the same symptoms you had before your test? i don't remember did you test before you did blood work? 

I am feeling ok trying to stay positive you know? i feel bloated, constipated, gassy kind of all those same symptoms plus boobies are sore i think that is from the estrogen though. :shrug: every now and then when i get up i get light headed and i get hot flashes a lot.

I kind of want to test but then i don't because i don't want to get my hopes down you know? we are to test on tuesday the 23rd. 5 days away!:dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Koko - I cant wait to hear how many are in there!

Joey - how many did you transfer again? Those symptoms sound good!


----------



## joeys3453

we transferred 2 so hoping at least 1 took and snuggled really good. if they both did that is fine also! :shrug: 

i hope these ss are good. i swear i feel like i have to :loo::blush: but then i go and it is just gas:shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

JOey - Oh no! So sorry to hear but yes I do believe it is a symptom! I think I will transfer 2 if I have good looking embies but if not then I will try for 3 in the hopes at least one will stick.


----------



## Kokopop

Joey those symptoms sound promising. I had decided to listen to the Dr and not test before day of Beta. I am still very gassy and its a good thing that my hubby laughs it off and just tease me or else it would be very embarrassing!! Lol.

2 more days til Beta!! Yay!


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies well I haven't caved in testing go in for blood tomorrow. My stomach feels so bloated and hard and hurts to flex the sides of my stomach hurts. I am gassy constipated i haven't gone #2 for a few days and I have been eating all the foods I did before I started the meds and I stopped working out. I have actually lost 8pounds since march 29th. :shrug: not sure how that works. My boobs r sore get hot light headed that is bout it. Haha so I am hoping for good news. My bum is sore from all the shots of progesterone but it is worth it.:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fxed for you...those symptoms sound really good.


----------



## Kokopop

All the best tomorrow! i pray you get your BFP!!!

TTC - when do you go in for another scan to check on the cyst?


----------



## ttcbaby117

I just got back from seeing the Dr...thanks for asking. the cyst is still there at 14mm so down from 5 days ago by about 2mm. I am so over it now...I have sent an email to my RE to see what she wants to do now.


----------



## mercyme

Good luck Joey! Excited for you.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies!!!:hugs:

good morning ladies so i couldn't wait before going to do blood draw. hd wanted me to do it last night!:dohh: below is the picture. I am excited but scared. plus i feel like crap!:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-23 06.46.22.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kokopop

Woohoo! I see it :happydance:! Congrats hon :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Kokopop

TTC - that's so messed up that the cyst is still there. I've read on various boards of women who had a cyst that wouldn't go away via BCP's so their Dr's had them do an ovarian cyst aspiration and it seemed to worked.


----------



## joeys3453

ttc i am sorry about the cyst also!

so the dr just called and they said hcg is 133!:happydance:


----------



## mercyme

Congrats, Joey!!!! This is so exciting!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

i know we have waited all this time and to have a good hcg test the first time around is good for us. now just not sure if my stomach pain is normal. i feel like my stomach just hurts with anything touching it and constipated. so not sure if that is making it worse.:shrug:


----------



## MoBaby

congrats joey!! yay! excellent beta!


----------



## joeys3453

MoBaby said:


> congrats joey!! yay! excellent beta!

thanks mobaby!:hugs: your blastocysts look great those are about what ours looked like. i hope this is a good one for you!!! 


so not sure if this is related to pregnancy or not but for the last week my ear does this thing where it acts like it is plugged (not water or anything specific) it doesn't hurt. it only does it when i have been upstraight or walking. when i lay down it goes away. :shrug:


----------



## Kokopop

joeys3453 said:


> i know we have waited all this time and to have a good hcg test the first time around is good for us. now just not sure if my stomach pain is normal. i feel like my stomach just hurts with anything touching it and constipated. so not sure if that is making it worse.:shrug:

That is an awesome beta hon! So happy for you.

I had the same thing plus bloating and it lasted for about a week. Nurse said not to worry it was mostly likely trapped gas (I couldn't even walk upright) and will it go away on it's own ( except for the constipation that is). But laying on my side can help relieve/release some of the gas. I must say it did work a bit and gradually it went away but not quietly :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Joey - OMG that is such great news! I am soooo happy for you! woohoo!!!!!


----------



## joeys3453

Kokopop said:


> That is an awesome beta hon! So happy for you.
> 
> I had the same thing plus bloating and it lasted for about a week. Nurse said not to worry it was mostly likely trapped gas (I couldn't even walk upright) and will it go away on it's own ( except for the constipation that is). But laying on my side can help relieve/release some of the gas. I must say it did work a bit and gradually it went away but not quietly :haha:

thanks koko and ttc!!!:hugs::hugs:

yeah that is how i feel now no matter what you eat you feel bloated and can't move or feels like you really need to poop:blush: but you can't and when you do pass gass:blush: it is like it builds right back up again???:shrug: hd thinks i am nuts! :dohh:


----------



## captainj1

Congratulations Joey! happy and healthy 9 months to you. Get used to the bloated feeling, it lasted for me throughout first tri with my DS! things got much better in 2nd tri and then the third tri was abit of an endurance test as I couldn't get comfortable to sleep.

Longing for those issues again!
x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Joey do you mind giving me a run down on your IVf cycle??? How many embies did you get and frosties...I remember you put in 2 right? Also any symptoms...

lastly, there is another forum on BnB where you can put up your stats...I religiously sift through it! SO if isn't to much trouble????


----------



## joeys3453

ttcbaby117 said:


> Joey do you mind giving me a run down on your IVf cycle??? How many embies did you get and frosties...I remember you put in 2 right? Also any symptoms...
> 
> lastly, there is another forum on BnB where you can put up your stats...I religiously sift through it! SO if isn't to much trouble????

oh no problem at all. i had 15 follies, 13 eggs, 10 fertilized we put 2 back in and were able to freeze 4! :happydance:

before the retrieval i was always bloated and stopped working out or walking a little bit on the 4th of april. I started taking the meds on march 29th. April 7th we did the trigger shot + meds + shot to stop you from ovulating. April 9th had the retreival and they put me under anesthesia and after i woke up i started crying not sure why and plus my temp was really low. i was better after a few hours but was still pretty sore and really bloated still. i was like that for about 4 days after the retrieval i started oil progesterone injections and have been doing those ever since. then on april 14th took valium before the transfer and after i laid around that day, night and next day. i didn't really eat much because i felt pressure. next day i felt light headed and felt like i couldn't straighten up. pretty much after that i had slight cramps but nothing that could tell it was implantation no spotting. but my boobies are sore and aureolas turn a little darker but wasn't sure if that was because of the progesterone. about 4dpo5dt i started to get really hot and light headed for no reason constipation for a long time. plus was able to eat what i normally would eat but lost like 5 pounds. plus i didn't do any work out or walking or anything. plus gassy pretty much the whole time. today hd wanted to do a test before the beta so i did the test and it turned right away. i told him i thought i was pregnant because my stomach just hurts like there is so much pressure all over in there no matter what i do.:dohh::hugs: I hope that helps let me know if you have any other questions i would love to share because it is always nice to know that someone is going through the same thing.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thank you so much! That is awesome to read! I am so happy for you...now to find out how many are in there!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Also I think I might ask for a valium for the ET....just to make sure I am relaxed as I tend to tense up a lot when they are down there doing things...ya know.


----------



## joeys3453

captainj1 said:


> Congratulations Joey! happy and healthy 9 months to you. Get used to the bloated feeling, it lasted for me throughout first tri with my DS! things got much better in 2nd tri and then the third tri was abit of an endurance test as I couldn't get comfortable to sleep.
> 
> Longing for those issues again!
> x

captain thanks yeah i guess i should be happy i am pregnant. i did notive this morning it is a little better already. but every cramp and pain makes me think is it not sticking:cry: so i got to stay positive and don't think like that. did you have problems waking up in the middle of the night wide awake and not falling back asleep?:dohh:



ttcbaby117 said:


> Also I think I might ask for a valium for the ET....just to make sure I am relaxed as I tend to tense up a lot when they are down there doing things...ya know.

yes i think it would be a good idea. i think i was or thought i was relaxed but when they are down there and you have so much time and money invested what is a little pill to them if it helps you relax:shrug:

so i have been on the oil progesterone since april 9th and this morning is the first time i woke to a rash there:blush: makes me want to :brat:

also not sure if it is part of pregnancy or what but we are dog sitting my sisters 3 pound yorkie that is 11 years old but acts like a puppy. but she always has to be sitting or laying on someone. so when we go to bed since we have had her since saturday i have been waking up in the middle of the night and especially the last two nights have been the worst. last night woke up at 3 and i think fell back to sleep about 4 but the night before i woke up at 4:30 and couldn't fall back asleep at all!:dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yep insomnia is a symptom also! Roll with it hun, it will be worth it in the end.

Try putting a heating pad on the injection site after you do it....that might help...or massage it.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah that is what i figured just enjoy the symptoms and be happy i have them because if i didn't i would be worried!:dohh:

yeah when we do the injection my hd gets the heating pad ready so when i lay down he does the shot and then puts the heating pad on i usually keep it on from 20-30 minutes and the other side is still like a rash and a little raised. not sure if that is just something that happens or what. will just have to do it on the other side for a while and see if that helps!:happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

ok ladies i need help my stomach in killing me it is hard and hurts to flex and then hurts to just let it out:shrug:. it really hurts when i sneeze and i have been doing that a lot lately!!!:dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I would call your dr....are you having trouble peeing? Like you feel like you need to go and then only a little comes out? You might just be having some slight symptoms of OHSS but I would call and ask just in case.


----------



## joeys3453

ttcbaby117 said:


> I would call your dr....are you having trouble peeing? Like you feel like you need to go and then only a little comes out? You might just be having some slight symptoms of OHSS but I would call and ask just in case.

no i go to the bathroom but yeah not a lot all the time but after i go i have like cramps in my stomach. i will have to talk to the dr office about ohss they are closed or they close at 4 and it is 4:06. i will have to ask about it because my stomach looks like i am 3 months pregnant. i would never have thought of the OHSS. I remember reading about it in the fertility book that i got but didn't think i would get it because never had this problem until i got pregnant.:shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well to be on the safe side...increase your liquid intake...not just regular water...but try Smart water with the electrolytes, or pedialyte, or coconut water...they are shown to reduce the symptoms of OHSS, in case that is what it is.


----------



## joeys3453

ok just got back from u/s teleconference with the dr and blood work! nothing like spending you whole morning for work day at the dr office. well they said it isn't OHSS yet but to watch it because it is still early but there is fluid in there and to make sure when i lay down that my shoulders are above my pelvis. to take stool softener and drink some vitamin water/gatarade and hopefully hear about how high the hcg i am praying for a high number


----------



## ttcbaby117

Glad to hear that is isn't OHSS yet...that is good news! When will you get the beta number back?


----------



## joeys3453

i was hoping i would have heard already but still nothing! :cry: but when i talked to the dr and him looking at my previous numbers he said everything still looked really good.:shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

well i emailed dr office and finally got a response not sure what is going on over there! but hcg is 459 which i believe is good and my progesterone is 249!


----------



## MoBaby

great numbers joey! that progesterone is really high! and the beta is perfect!


----------



## ttcbaby117

joey those are some great numbers hun! look like you are well on your way to your forever baby!


----------



## joeys3453

Ok ladies got a concern. I woke up to an orgasim and wasn't trying to there as a little cramping but seems to be ok but not sure?


----------



## Ducktales

Hi joey, I have been secretly stalking
Congrats and it is very normal to have dreams and to orgasm in your sleep while pregnant and cramping after this is also very normal
I have the same thing too
Xxx


----------



## joeys3453

thanks that makes me feel better! :dohh: 

so a question for you ladies that are taking the bravelle and menapur. Have you noticed like bloating worse than normal and your stomach sticking out and it being really hard? Plus my belly actually hurts where i had my belly button pierced :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Has the symptoms of OHSS gotten worse? Maybe you should give the dr a ring...just in case...they did say you had fluid right?


----------



## joeys3453

yeah they said there was fluid in there but i thought by drinking the vitamin water and keeping my shoulders above my pelvis and all that crap plus taking the stool softeners would help but it hasn't!:dohh: i was thinking of getting some prune juice:haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh no....If it gets worse just call your dr....from what I understand there is no way to cure OHSS you just have to treat the symptoms to the best of your ability. The best remedy is to rest and keep hydrated. Hopefully it wont last to long.....


----------



## joeys3453

oh i hope so it really sucks. i guess the worst part right now is that my rib in the back is killing me along with right under my front rib. the rest i can just deal with and suck it up. :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah I had that pain after my last IUI...my dr said it was from the swelling of my ovaries! I can probably expect it to happen again. being that you are preggo you really cant take anything....On a positive note, this is a good sign that you are progressing nicely! I guess just keep doing what you are doing and you should start to feel better very soon.


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies how is everyone doing? i am ok besides my ribs are killing me i got the one in the front and back put in on monday and then tuesday they went back out and was gone for work all week and just got back and they still are out. only painfree time is when i lay down. SO got our first u/s today can't wait so excited just to make sure everything is going correctly. the ohss stuff is still going on and my stomach still looks like i am 4 months pregnant! 

ttc how are you doing?:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Please let us know about the scan! I am doing ok, thanks for asking....af showed up today so I am not happy about that as they said I might not get one. OH well...I start tomorrow, I am sooo ready for this!


----------



## joeys3453

oh yes i will let you know how it goes when i get back!  not sure if they are going to do blood work or another hcg test or not. :shrug: also i am sorry that AF showed up but at least you know now you are on to the next step!!!:thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

well just got back from the dr appointment and well there was :baby::baby: sacs!!!:wacko: haha i thought HD's eyes were going to pop out of his head! i am in shock and can't help but smile right now. I really want to tell my sister but want to wait for a few more weeks.:shrug: just until we hear the heart beat hoping next week go in for another u/s. we aren't going to tell anyone that there are two in there for right now!:dohh:


----------



## captainj1

WOW JOEY!!!! congratulations! 

Time is passing very slowly for me now - i'm only 2dp5dt and i'm trying to hold out to 10dp5dt which would be May 11th to test although my clinic suggested 12dp5dt...

remind me, when did you get your BFP? did you test earlier than your BFP? and did you do a 5dt? x

by the way i love your name, my DS is called Joey:thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

captainj1 said:


> WOW JOEY!!!! congratulations!
> 
> Time is passing very slowly for me now - i'm only 2dp5dt and i'm trying to hold out to 10dp5dt which would be May 11th to test although my clinic suggested 12dp5dt...
> 
> remind me, when did you get your BFP? did you test earlier than your BFP? and did you do a 5dt? x
> 
> by the way i love your name, my DS is called Joey:thumbup:

OH thank you!:hugs:

oh yes i remember that and even now it goes slowly. Just hang in there try doing other stuff to help pass the time. I really wanted to test early but was scared it was negative and didn't want to see that so I actually didn't test until the day of the beta. Then it came up positive right away and when i went in for blood work hcg was 133. I did do the day 5 transfer and was happy i waited. even though i felt like i was pregnant but didn't want to get my hopes up to much. :shrug:
oh thanks that is what my HD calls me! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Most that is awesome news...woohoo...twins  

How are your ones symptoms, did they say anything abut them?


----------



## MoBaby

Congrats Joey!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies and my ohss symptoms are actually getting better she made me only drink about 1.5 liters of water a day and 1200 grams of sodium and increase protein. I have done pretty good with all of that but sometimes that sodium is really high in some stuff so that sucks. but it is going down and since last friday i have lost 5 pounds which i am guessing is fluid from my stomach. but my ribs still hurt and starting to feel nausous a lot more. i still have cramps in feels like my ovaries or right where your leg and hip connect?:dohh: haha i hope that is just my uturous(sp) stretching or maybe from my ovaries still floating around with fluid:shrug:

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## joeys3453

hello ladies just got back from the dr. so got the ultra sound and both :baby::baby: are doing great from what they saw. :baby: a heartbeat was 125 and :baby: b heartbeat was 122 both are measuring at 6 weeks 2 days. so do i keep my weeks that they told me before or go by what they are measuring now? i am so confused:dohh: 

they said everything else looked good i did some blood work and as of right now do not have to go back for 2 weeks which is awesome and when ever i can get in with my ob doctor i can go over but would like it to be after my next visit so i can get another u/s in!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## captainj1

That's great news Joey, really happy for you. You must be so excited!! I'd leave your dates as they are as the measurements they do are only approximates and they will fluctuate a bit over the pregnancy.

AFM well my ticker says it all. Will be taking a bit of break from bnb to get my shit together as I'm not in a good place emotionally right now. 

Good luck everyone, I hope you get your bfps. I was given an excellent chance with great embryos and no known problems but for whatever reason it wasn't to be this time around.


----------



## joeys3453

SO just got back from my first offical well baby visit! at 10 weeks and 3 days. Got to hear both babies heart after some time of searching for the second one that is sitting really low. :dohh: Plus was told i am looking a little bitter in my belly because my uterus is measuring 16 weeks!:dohh:


----------

